# Kitchen machine vs Processor+Mixer??



## nztoni (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

Could I ask for some advice please? I am about to order my first kitchen machine. I love the Kenwood Titanium Major KM023! I want this to be something that lasts me 'forever' but I'm now wondering if I would be better off buying a separate processor and mixer. The machine performs the tasks of both but do the separate machines perform better?

I am a home cook, my cooking will be for family and friends, sometimes all of them at once, and baking a few loaves, cakes etc per week.

Any advice will be gratefully accepted - thanks in advance!

Toni


----------

